# Lieserpfad - mal wieder :)



## Mehrsau (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

mir ist gewusst, dass es schon ein paar Beiträge diesbezüglich gibt aber die sind von 2005 und 2012. Daher hielt ich es für angemessen einen weiteren Thread in die Runde zu schmeißen 

Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mit dem Zuch nach Gerolstein und dann den Lieserpfad nach Wittlich fahren. Hat jemand hierzu ein paar brauchbare Mountainbike Erfahrungen?

Danke!


----------



## schmitr3 (30. Mai 2018)

Toller Weg - aber eben auch (besonders am Wochenende) stark von Wanderern genutzt. Würde den eigentlich nur außerhalb von Wochenenden/Feiertagen mit dem MTB befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (30. Mai 2018)

Danke schon mal für den Input. Darauf haben wir uns eingestellt. Da wir beide selbst auch Wanderer sind, steht das gegenseitige Rücksichtnehmen an erster Stelle! Hast du evtl. nen track insbesondere für den Weg von Gerolstein nach Daun?


----------



## schmitr3 (30. Mai 2018)

Der Lieserpfad geht aber doch nicht von Gerolstein nach Daun? Da würde ich einfach dem Eifelsteig folgen. Da gibt es genug Tracks im Internet und der ist so gut ausgeschildert, das man eigentlich einfach drauf los fahren kann.


----------



## Mehrsau (30. Mai 2018)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Der Lieserpfad geht aber doch nicht von Gerolstein nach Daun? Da würde ich einfach dem Eifelsteig folgen. Da gibt es genug Tracks im Internet und der ist so gut ausgeschildert, das man eigentlich einfach drauf los fahren kann.



Korrekt. Aber wir reisen mit dem Zug an. Daher Gerolstein als Startpunkt.


----------



## schmitr3 (30. Mai 2018)

Wie gesagt, www.eifelsteig.de von Gerolstein nach Daun folgen (das Stück ist auch mit dem MTB ganz nett), dann auf den Lieserpfad.


----------



## Mehrsau (30. Mai 2018)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, www.eifelsteig.de von Gerolstein nach Daun folgen (das Stück ist auch mit dem MTB ganz nett), dann auf den Lieserpfad.



Danke! Schau ich mir mal an!


----------



## schmitr3 (30. Mai 2018)

Die kreuzen sich eh kurz hinter Daun, also kein Problem.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Mai 2018)

Wenn man dem Eifelsteig von Gerolstein nach Daun folgt, dann kommen aber noch ein paar nicht unerhebliche Höhenmeter und Kilometer dazu. Zwischen Daun und Manderscheid rollt sich der Lieserpfad noch ganz gut. Erst kurz vor Manderscheid geht's richtig los. Auch wenn es bis WIL tendenziell bergab geht, ist da der ein oder andere Anstieg drin.
Der Lieserpfad wurde neu ausgeschildert, also ne Orientierung ist kein Problem.
Die kürzere und entspanntere Variante zum Einrollen zwischen Gerolstein und Daun wäre der Radwegbeschilderung zu folgen.
Gerolstein-Pelm-Berlingen-Kirchweiler-Hinterweiler-Waldkönigen-Steinborn-Daun
In Daun-Pützborn zum Kurpark, rüber zum Gemündener Maar. Da beginnt der Lieserpfad.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2018)

Also wenn ihr das unbedingt von Gerolstein aus machen wollt/müsst würde ich Euch auch empfehlen Strasse bis Daun zu radeln.
Das sind ca. 16km / 380hm on-top via Neroth / Neunkirchen um dann in Gemünden einzusteigen

Alternativ könntet ihr versuchen noch mit dem Regio-Radler nach Daun zu kommen.
Linie 500 bedient die Strecke Gerolstein Daun, nimmt halt Fahrräder mit.
https://regioradler.de/pages/de_de/buchung/fahrtauswahl.php

Dennoch würde ich das vorhaben Sonntags überdenken ! Da ist echt viel los auf dem Lieserpfad.
Auch bei absoluter Rücksichtnahme fühlen sich Wanderer oft durch uns gestört und mecker ist vorprogrammiert

Hinter Manderscheid wirds an manchen Stellen heftig da ist tragen angesagt.


----------



## Mehrsau (31. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr das unbedingt von Gerolstein aus machen wollt/müsst würde ich Euch auch empfehlen Strasse bis Daun zu radeln.
> Das sind ca. 16km / 380hm on-top via Neroth / Neunkirchen um dann in Gemünden einzusteigen
> 
> Alternativ könntet ihr versuchen noch mit dem Regio-Radler nach Daun zu kommen.
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Input! Das mit der Straße werde ich mir mal überlegen. Es kommen mit allen möglichen Kringeln schon genug km/hm für das Wetter auf dem Lieserpfad zusammen 

Der Regio Radler war auch unsere erste Option. Allerdings vertrauen wir den Fahrradtransportern nur bedingt. So wie ich die Sache einschätze sind die Fahrer 18kg+ Alu-City-Bomber gewöhnt. Bin den Mosel Maare Radweg mal mit den Inline Skates runter und habe nicht ein Bike gesehen welches Wert gewesen wäre, darauf etwas besser beim Befestigen aufzupassen. Daher die Variante mit dem Zug von Trier aus. Gibt sich zeitlich auch nichts, bzw. ist sogar schneller. Insofern. 

Was die Wanderer und das Meckern angeht... 

Es passt dieses Wochenende einfach zu gut. Terminlich. Außerdem stimmt das Wetter. Ich sehe mich da auch etwas in einer Vermittlerposition. Ich würde den Wanderern gerne zeigen, dass man rücksichtsvoll miteinander auf dem gleichen Weg unterwegs sein kann. Dass wir wohl hin und wieder im flow unterbrochen werden ist nun mal so. Wir sind halt nicht alleine auf dem Trail. Und wenn es dann doch welche gibt, die trotz aller Rücksichtnahme meckern,.. joa, dann sei es so. Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen.

Ich gehe jetzt mal nicht davon aus, dass auf einem Abschnitt von 20km 500 Wanderer unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2018)

Der interessanteste Teil rund um Manderscheid verdient den Namen Pfad, ist schmal und oft mit Geländer. Da kommt stellenweise kein Wanderer an einem Menschen mit Rad vorbei. Blödsinnige Idee ausgerechnet dort ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander auszuprobieren, erst recht an einem schönen Sonntag. Samstag wäre ok.


----------



## Skaddler (11. Juni 2018)

Bezüglich RegioRadler kann ich Euch den Tipp geben, dass es bei Bikes mit breiteren Reifen schwierig wird, diese mitzunehmen, da sie nicht in die Ständer auf den Anhängern passen. Jedoch ist die 500 deutlich weniger ausgelastet als die 300 zwischen Bernkastel und Daun, daher lässt sich mit einem vernünftigen Fahrer schon etwas regeln. Plusbikes passen aber normalerweise nicht; gut ist es, dem Busfahrer zur Hand zu gehen beim Laden; diese sind übrigens auch schwere Räder gewohnt, da viele mit Leih-E-Bikes ankommen, deren Akkus nicht abzunehmen sind. Mountainbikes sind also kein Problem, sofern sie passen. Bevor ein "Klugscheißer"-Kommentar kommt: Ich kenne mich damit sehr gut aus, da ich die RegioRadler vermarkte und das Buchungssystem betreue und Kundensupport mache - ich kenne daher die Probleme mit den Bussen.


----------



## Mehrsau (11. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Info. Muss man bei den Bussen Angst um seinen Carbon Rahmen haben?

Wir waren übrigens vorletztes Wochenende sonntags unterwegs. Es war absolut nicht voll was uns wirklich gewundert hat. Ein paar Wanderer waren unterwegs aber anderes als nette Worte und schmunzelndes, wohlgemeintes "Ihr seid doch bescheuert/lebensmüde/gestört" gab es nicht  Haben immer brav Platz gemacht hier und da etwas gesmalltalked, wenn es enger war und alles war bestens.

Wir sind übrigens von Wittlich nach Daun hoch gefahren. Je nach Konditionsstand gar keine so schlechte Einfahr-/Warmmachrunde  Auf jeden Fall besser als teure Bikes auf nen Regio Radler zu packen. 

Übrigens scheint es eine Brücke im Abschnitt Manderscheid-Wittlich nicht mehr zu geben. Man muss einen kleinen aber unangenehm steilen Umweg tragen


----------



## Skaddler (11. Juni 2018)

Ich würde mein Carbonrad auf keinen Fall mit dem RegioRadler transportieren, dies sagen auch zwei meiner Ansprechpartner bei den Verkehrsunternehmen, die selbst biken. Es kann nie augeschlossen werden, dass jemand mit seinem E-Brummer dumm dranklatscht oder dem Fahrer beim Be- oder Entladen ein Rad fällt. Normale Räder - kein Thema, aber Carbon... ich persönlich rate davon ab.


----------

